# dewalt 625e router



## in the grove (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all
I have just purchased a second hand Dewalt 625e router, when I try to insert the bits 1/2" I already have that fitted my old router (not a dewalt) they will not push all the way up ie only goes about 1/3 before it is to tight.Do I have to buy particular router bits or a new collet .Should the bits easily slide within the collet before they are tightened by the locking nut ?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Remove the collet and nut completly from the router shaft, then try your bit in it. If it does not fit get a new one from ebayO have you undone it completely. It is a 2 stage release.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi david

You may need to buy a new collet insert plus the nut, that may be why it was sold (second hand ) 

The bits should slide in nice and free..

======



in the grove said:


> Hi all
> I have just purchased a second hand Dewalt 625e router, when I try to insert the bits 1/2" I already have that fitted my old router (not a dewalt) they will not push all the way up ie only goes about 1/3 before it is to tight.Do I have to buy particular router bits or a new collet .Should the bits easily slide within the collet before they are tightened by the locking nut ?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums David.


----------

